# Gaming Maus



## Ulterior (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community!

Mich würde einmal interessieren welchen Nager ihr favorisiert. Dann fang ich mal an: Meine Lieblingsmaus ist die Razer Diamondback 3G!

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich benutze die Razer Copperhead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. Dezember 2007)

Logitech MX518
schlicht, einfach, nur das notwendigste ( dpi )


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

A4Tech NB-60 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (15. Dezember 2007)

> Logitech MX518
> schlicht, einfach, nur das notwendigste ( dpi )


----------



## Lorille (15. Dezember 2007)

Logitech Nano VX.

Passt in meine Laptoptasche. Meine Razer Copperhead ist leider vom Balkon gefallen.


----------



## p4cm4n (15. Dezember 2007)

wie zur Hölle kriegst du ne Maus den Balkon runter?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab seit September au ne Razer Copperhead in grün, plus das Mantis Pad dazu und bin top zufrieden.


----------



## Nairus (15. Dezember 2007)

Razer Diamondback in grün, mit dem Wow  Bc Mousepad, passt ideal zusammen und würds jedem empfehlen


----------



## Lorille (15. Dezember 2007)

p4cm4n schrieb:


> wie zur Hölle kriegst du ne Maus den Balkon runter?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mitm Laptop draußen gearbeitet, jemand setzt sich auf den Tisch und schiebt die Maus mitm Hintern runter.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Mitm Laptop draußen gearbeitet, jemand setzt sich auf den Tisch und schiebt die Maus mitm Hintern runter.


Das wär mir 100% auch passiert :>


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Ist es wichtig für WoW eine gute Maus zu haben? Ich hab so ein Kombiteil von Aldi inklusive Tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin damit ganz zufrieden und hatte noch keine Probleme damit. Sollte ich mir, wenn es auf 60 oder 70 zu geht, dann eine Gamer Maus holen oder ist das eher was für Leute die Ego Shooter spielen?


----------



## nalcarya (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig für WoW eine gute Maus zu haben? Ich hab so ein Kombiteil von Aldi inklusive Tastatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Deine zweite Vermutung trifft zu. Für WoW ist so Top-Gaming Ausrüstung eigentlich nur Schnickschnack :>


----------



## x3n0n (15. Dezember 2007)

Gaming Mäuse sind Luxus, kein Need!

Ich bevorzuge ganz klar die Logitech G7, weil sie für mich 2 wichtige Punkte erfüllt...

1. Kabellos
2. Sehr schöne Form passt gut in die Hand

//Edit: 3 Punkte... Man kann die dpi an der Maus verstellen, für mich sehr wichtig, wenn ich Präzisionsarbeit bei Grafiken mache...


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Danke nalcarya und x3n0n. Ich hab zwar auch Software rum fliegen für die Maus und die Tastatur, hab allerdings keinen blassen Schimmer was ich damit anstellen soll und bisher war sie auch noch nicht nötig. Hab so Mäuse schon öfter in der Hand gehabt, es dann aber doch gelassen sie zu kaufen. Meine Maus ist auch "ergonomisch" (soweit man das beurteilen kann), hat 5 Tasten, kabellos und ist digital. Meine Tastatur ist "gebogen" (also den Händen angepasst) inklusive gepolsteter Handballenauflage. Hab 399€ bezahlt für das Set und das war auch meine Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Hab 399€ bezahlt für das Set und das war auch meine Schmerzgrenze.


Ach du meine Güte, wo/wann hast du das denn gekauft?
Ich hab ein kabelloses Set von Microdoof das vollkommen prima ist und das hat mich 50€ gekostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab natürlich keine 399€ dafür bezahlt sondern nur 39€. Da hat sich leider noch eine 9 mit rein geschmuggelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (15. Dezember 2007)

Man kann von Microsoft halten was man will, aber die Mäuse von denen sind Spitze. Ich benutze die Microsoft Sidewinder.


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man Kabellos + Optisch + ohne Batterien will zahlt man aber zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Features hab ich für 18&#8364; bekommen.

Den technischen Vergleich mit Microsoft kann ich hier nicht ziehen, aber die Logitech Mouse die ich davor hatte war ein Desaster. Funkverbindung war mies und die Maus so ins AUfladegerät zu bekommen dass es auch funktionierte Millimeterarbeit-


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2007)

Bei WoW ist ne Gaming-Maus nur Luxus. Aber bei Ego-Shootern, welche ich gerne auf LANs und so übers I-net zocke sind sie ganz schön nützlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zocke atm mit der Razer Copperhead in Rot (siehe Avatar). Sehr nett. Mit 400-2000 dpi geht die schon ab. Dazu geiler Look und sie liegt gut in der Hand. Mit der kann ich 3-tägige LANs durchzocken, ohne Probleme zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich keine 399€ dafür bezahlt sondern nur 39€. Da hat sich leider noch eine 9 mit rein geschmuggelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Okay, ich dacht schon xD


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Man kann von Microsoft halten was man will, aber die Mäuse von denen sind Spitze. Ich benutze die Microsoft Sidewinder.


Ich habe bei einem Freund mal mehrere Stunden
mit der Sidewinder gespielt und muss sagen,
die liegt wirklich scheiße in der Hand! Ich musste
deswegen sogar aufhören.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (15. Dezember 2007)

microsoft sidewinder


----------



## kargash (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag am liebsten die Maus im Käfig,
denn auf dem mauspad macht sie sich nicht so gut
wie meine Razer Diamonback 1600 dpi in rot,erste Auflage
die made in China und für Home und Office zu gebrauchen,
steht alles auf der Rückseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Das wär mir 100% auch passiert :>



Übrigens war sie noch fast tadellos, nur die rechte Maustaste wollte nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Logitech G5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

Logitech G5 oder wie die heißt.
Oder meine: Bazoo excalibur Laser mouse...rockt wegen der Maximumauflösung von 2400, mit normalen kann ich garnit mehr arbeiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag meine G5. Selbst wenn ich eine G7 hätte, würd ich die G5 vorziehen, weil ich einer der Suchtis bin, bei denen, auch wenn sie die Maus in jeder freien Minute am Dock anschliessen bald die Batterie aus wäre.

Mit kabel hab ich nie Probleme mit der Verbindung, geschweige denn mit dem Strom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (16. Dezember 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> Mit kabel hab ich nie Probleme mit der Verbindung, geschweige denn mit dem Strom.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich ohne Kabel auch nicht dank Induktion ^^


----------



## Frigobert (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einem Freund mal mehrere Stunden
> mit der Sidewinder gespielt und muss sagen,
> die liegt wirklich scheiße in der Hand! Ich musste
> deswegen sogar aufhören....
> ...



Deshalb sollte man die Maus beim Händler auch vor dem Kauf mal ausprobieren. Ich hatte bis vor 2 Monaten die Razor Copperhead, aber die ist für meine doch recht großen Hände absolut nichts. Mir liegt die Sidewinder wesentlich besser in der Hand.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Dezember 2007)

Tikume wenn das bei dir über Induktion läuft, was hat das ding denn dann für ne Reichweite, 10 cm?^^

@Littleheroe: Also die Akkus von meiner G7 waren ein Jahr lang jetzt im 24/7 Dauerbetrieb und halten immernoch so gut wie als ich die gekauft habe! Das waren die 70? Euro auf jedenfall wert =)


----------



## Dracun (19. Dezember 2007)

Auch die G5 arbeite egal wo mit 2000dpi & 1000 Signale pro Minute^^ 
wer es net glauben will hier en screnn^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richerd (19. Dezember 2007)

Logitch MX Revolutuion 

Vir her hatte ich die Mx 100 nur leider ladet sie ned mehr da musste dan wohl oder überl was neues rann


----------



## Rogl0m (19. Dezember 2007)

Microsoft Sidewinder

liegt gut in der Hand... bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Tôny (19. Dezember 2007)

Also zzt habe ich noch die Krait von Razer ist mir aber etwas zu klein mal sehen auf was ich umsteige werde aber denke ich bei Razer bleiben.


----------



## Méla23 (21. Dezember 2007)

Razer Habu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber schon die 2., die erste hab ich ausversehen abgefackelt >.<


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

oO Mäuse rauchen is Tierquälerei... Armes Viehteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (23. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Tikume wenn das bei dir über Induktion läuft, was hat das ding denn dann für ne Reichweite, 10 cm?^^



Verstehe die Frage nicht. Das Ding läuft ganz normal, der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ein Mauspad Pflicht ist.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Januar 2008)

hab ne razer coperhead mit dem steelpad dazu, und eine G7 für den 2. rechner

mfg gabriel


----------



## Dannie (9. Januar 2008)

Meine ist eher ein Geheimtipp.

mein Maus

Die hat 2500 dpi man kan die verstellen also per Knophdruck zwischen 600-800-1200-1600-2000-2500dpi umschalten
Einen "Tripelfire-button" Na ja ganz lustig braucht man zwar nicht  
Wen man den drückt klickt die Maus 3 Mal ganz schnell hintereinander.
Die kan auf jeden fall mir Razer mitziehen und Preisleistung einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostet : 



Spoiler



nur 30 euro ohne versand


----------



## Endofhope (19. Januar 2008)

ich arbeite mit einer Razer Copperhead was besseres hab ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt^^


----------



## Tassy (19. Januar 2008)

*~>Logitech Revolution<~*


Spoiler



Preis 99,99€


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2008)

Was rechtfertigt den Preis?


----------



## Tassy (19. Januar 2008)

40% der Name.
60% Leistung [Dpi, Kabellos(Trotzdem ultrageile Verbindung) und viele Einstellungen via Software.]


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Tassy schrieb:


> 40% der Name.
> 60% Leistung [Dpi, Kabellos(Trotzdem ultrageile Verbindung) und viele Einstellungen via Software.]



Lol. 40% Name. Ein bissl zu hoher Anteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (19. Januar 2008)

War doch nur geschätzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber was meinste was man bei einer Nike-Jogginghose zahlt?
*~>Ich denke mal das sind mehr als 40%(Name).


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Januar 2008)

Jaja. Schon klar. Markennamen kosten halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (19. Januar 2008)

Ich benutzt die Microsoft HABU hatte aber vorher die Razer Copperhead (leider kaputt gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Werde sie mir aber warscheinlich wiederholen oder die Razer Lachesis.
Ich find die HABU hat nen zu dicken Rücken.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2008)

G5 ;D liebe meine maus ;d und g15 als tastatur


----------



## BenWeasel (24. Januar 2008)

Logitech G9, mit hammermässigen 9 Tasten... brauche für meinen Hunter fast keine Tastatur mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Razer Copperhead
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und am Zweitpc eine Diamondback  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (26. Januar 2008)

Arbeite zZ mit ner Logitech G5 auf ner Razer eXactMat


----------

